# 921 return from 622 upgrade



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

Dish is offering me $10 credit for returning my 921. I have a 508 in another room, but someday may change to a HD display down there. Should I keep the 921, or return it and deal with it later? Thanks.


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

Horsepower said:


> Dish is offering me $10 credit for returning my 921. I have a 508 in another room, but someday may change to a HD display down there. Should I keep the 921, or return it and deal with it later? Thanks.


that's very nice of them, offering $10 for a hd dvr you can sell for $300!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Horsepower said:


> Dish is offering me $10 credit for returning my 921. I have a 508 in another room, but someday may change to a HD display down there. Should I keep the 921, or return it and deal with it later? Thanks.


I can't recommend hanging on to the 921 if you don't have an HDTV to hook it up to. I recommend strongly against trading it in for $10 (free shipping) either.

The 508 should be fine for the SDTV and it offers the benefit of not having the DVR fee at $71.76/year.


----------

